# Current Dual Satellite 36W (2x 18w)



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone on the forum has anyone that sells this fixture anymore. i heard its discontinued?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I have it, and only have actinic bulbs, its a pain in the A** to find new bulbs :/
Great fixture tho


----------

